# Tempo RD



## analuu (13 Ago 2010 às 12:11)

Bom dia a todos, sou nova por estes lados mas gostava de saber se para a primeira semana de setembro esta prevista a passagem de algum furacao em Punta Cana!!!! É que vou de ferias nessa semana e tou com um pouco de receio, agradecia que me esclarecessem.


----------



## Lousano (13 Ago 2010 às 12:37)

Ainda é muito cedo para qualquer previsão.

Vai acompanhando o Fórum, sobretudo no tópico:

Furacões Atlântico 2010


----------

